# Cucine da Incubo Italia. Streaming. S01. Tutte le puntate. Video.



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Cucine da incubo Italia, format condotto da Antonino Cannavacciuolo (che due stelle Michelin). Per chi non lo conoscesse, il programma è stato reso celebre da Gordon Ramsay, in Usa. 

Il protagonista (da noi, come già riportato, Cannavacciuolo) gira l'Italia in lungo ed in largo per provare a salvare ristoranti e ristoratori sull'orlo del fallimento.

Lo chef dovrà "scontrarsi" con i proprietari, con i cuochi. Riscrivere da zero il menù, fare marketing e rivoluzionare il locale anche sotto il profilo estetico ed architettonico.


Attualmente è in programmazione la seconda stagione. Ma è visibile solo su Sky.

Qui in basso, dal secondo post in poi, vi riportiamo (per chi non li avesse mai visti) tutti gli episodi della prima serie. Caricati su DailyMotion.


Video streaming qui in basso.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 1. Borgo Antico


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 2. Isola Fiorita.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 3. San Paolo


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 4. Vitanova


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 5. Ristorart.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 6. Re Artù.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 7. Il Piave.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 8. Cuore e Sapore.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 9. Le Lanterne.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Episodio 10. Lo Zodiaco.


----------



## danko79 (15 Agosto 2014)

Scusa ma come faccio a vedere gli episodi perfavore


----------

